# Class Action Settlement



## Mark P (Apr 5, 2010)

Has anyone else heard about this class action lawsuit?

Lawn Mower Engine Horsepower Marketing and Sales Practices Litigation, MDL No. 1999

https://lawnmowerclass.com/

You can receive these benefits if:
1. You purchased a lawn mower, for your own use, containing an engine with up to 30 horsepower in the United States or Puerto Rico and between January 1, 1994 and April 12, 2010.
2. Either the lawn mower or the engine of the lawn mower was manufactured or sold by a Company listed below.
3. You submit a claim.


----------



## flman (Mar 23, 2010)

And I thought every one became honest during the Clinton era 

Lucky for me, I still have the info on the Troy Bilt I sold last week, put my claim in.


----------

